# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] FLATRON W2243S βραχυκύκλωμα, καίει την ασφάλεια

## mitsus78

Καλησπέρα,
όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω, η οθόνη μου καίει συνέχεια την ασφάλεια μόλις πατήσω το power button.Καθότι αρχάριος( τώρα έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά) θα πω τι έχω αλλάξει και όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει. Έχω αλλάξει τον πυκνωτή (474κ 250ν) που έχω στον κύκλο(και δύο ασφαλειοθήκες που λιώσανε). Ο άλλος ο μπλε πυκνωτης που έχω σε κύκλο(δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τα χαρακτηριστικά του)την δεύτερη φορά που μου έκαψε ασφάλεια,μαύρισε η κόλληση του στην κάτω μεριά της πλακέτας. 
Αν τον βγάλω και δώσω ρεύμα(στην περίπτωση που φταίει αυτός) θα πρέπει να μην μου κάψει την ασφάλεια?

Ο κωδικός της πλακέτας είναι: ILPI-146 REV:A 09.06.19
Αν κάποιος έχει σχηματικό μπορεί να μου πει τι πυκνωτής είναι αυτός?(Δεν ξέρω ακόμα να διαβάζω σχηματικά :Blushing: )

----------


## vp74

*Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο αν έχει κρατήσει τάση ο μεγάλος μαύρος πυκνωτής.*

Τον μπλε πυκνωτή βγάλτον και δες από κάτω το δρόμο που καταλήγει. Δεν  μπορείς να δεις τι γράφει επάνω; Στον έχει μαυρίσει; Δες αν μπορείς να  διακρίνεις αν γράφει 222κ 1κV. Βγάλτον και δες με το πολύμετρο αν έχει  συνέχεια.

To μαύρο εξάρτημα δίπλα στον κόκκινο πυκνωτή που άλλαξες δεν έχει αρπάξει; Δεν έχει κάνει τρύπα; NTC SD-11 ή NTC 5D-11. Bγάλε την κόλλα και δες.

H ασφάλειά σου είναι 3.15Α. Στην θέση της θα σου πουν τα παιδιά πως θα  συνδέσεις λάμπα για να μην καις συνέχεια τα εξαρτήματα που αλλάζεις.

Αποκόλλησε και τσεκάρισε 

την γέφυρα GBU405, τον c808 -> R101K, (μικρός κεραμεικός πυκνωτής κοντά στο εξάρτημα της ψύκτρας, δες αν  έχει κάψει το εξάρτημα στην ψύκτρα, τεστάρισε τις διόδους δίπλα από  αυτό το εξάρτημα. Αποκόλλησέ τες και τσεκάρισέ τες με το πολύμετρο. 

Το service manual της οθόνης δεν έχει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό.
Τις τιμές από φωτογραφίες τις βρήκα, θα ανεβάσω. Τσεκάρισε αυτά που  είπαμε και βγάλε φωτό από κάτω καθώς και τις μικρές πλακέτες πίσω από το  εξάρτημα στην ψύκτρα στο πρωτεύον και την πλακέτα κοντά στον  μετασχηματιστή που έχει τον controller και τα mosfets.

----------


## vp74

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-W2243S-...-/231066752275









SM για τo monitor: http://www.diagramasde.com/diagramas.../W2243S-PF.pdf

Δες αν ταιριάζουν οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων σου.

----------


## mitsus78

Βαγγέλη καταρχήν ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι.
Ο μπλε πυκνωτής C828 γράφει τα εξής: ws CT7472ME  X1 400V Y1 250V.
To dsc το καθάρισα και δεν φαίνεται σκασμένο(με το πολύμετρο τι τιμές πρέπει να παίρνω? Μου βγάζει 0ΩΜ)
Η γέφυρα όταν μετράω το 1 με το 3 μου βγάζει 0ΩΜ. Στα υπόλοιπα βγάζει 1
Ο C808 είναι εντάξει. Η δίοδος D803 είναι εντάξει και αυτή. 


Τις μικρές πλακέτες θα ανεβάσω φώτος αργότερα γιατί βγαίνουν θολές με το κινητό

----------


## mitsus78

Στην κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας στον κύκλο πατάει ο C828

----------


## mitsus78

C828 δεν έχει συνέχεια

----------


## vp74

Ο πυκνωτής ότι γράφει. 472M/400V AC protection ceramic capacitor. 
Πάρτον μαζί, θα σου δώσουν ίδιο.

Για το thermistor εδώ:
http://www.ehow.com/how_5398454_test-thermistor.html

Την γέφυρα μέτρα την σαν 4 ξεχωριστές διόδους. Αν δεν είναι οκ θα πιθανότατα θα σου έχει κάψει το thermistor.

1   2  3  4
+  ~  ~  -


1  to 2 =  1      ??? OHMS   OR      "1"  (Meaning over scale)
2   to 1 =  655
3   to 4=   1
4  to 3 =   653
1 to 4=     1
2 to 3=     1

IF all the 1s  are  "1"  meaning overscale then the bridge is OK

Το  mosfet δεν είδες, αποκόλλησέ το από την ψύκτρα, δες τι γράφει δες το  datasheet και δες αν έχει βραχυκύκλωμα με το πολύμετρό σου. (check σαν  δίοδο).
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_5/3.html

----------


## mitsus78

Στην γέφυρα πήρα αυτά
1 to 2 = 1 
2 to 1 = 504
3 to 4= 1
4 to 3 = 504
1 to 4= 1
2 to 3= 1

Υποθέτω είναι οκ.

Το mosfet einai to 27611

----------


## vp74

> Το mosfet einai to 27611


27611 ή 2761I ?

Αποκόλλησέ το, μέτρησέ το όπως στο παραπάνω link ή αν βαριέσαι πάρε ένα καινούργιο. 

http://www.hawyang.com.tw/files/spec...50V,10A%29.pdf

----------


## mitsus78

2761I όντως.Προσπαθώ να μετρήσω το mosfet. Δεν βαριέμαι, απλά να βρω πως και τι τιμές(προσπαθώ να καταλάβω απο το pdf)

 Πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί και δεν είχε τέτοιο πυκνωτη.

H γέφυρα πάντως είναι εντάξει, σωστά?

----------


## vp74

> 2761I όντως.Προσπαθώ να μετρήσω το mosfet. Δεν βαριέμαι, απλά να βρω πως και τι τιμές(προσπαθώ να καταλάβω απο το pdf)
> 
>  Πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί και δεν είχε τέτοιο πυκνωτη.
> 
> H γέφυρα πάντως είναι εντάξει, σωστά?


H γέφυρα είναι εντάξει. Για το mosfet δες μεταξύ S και D τι σου δείχνει  το πολύμετρο (έχει δίοδο ανάμεσα). Από τη μια θα πάρεις τιμή από την άλλη άπειρο. 
Κόκκινο στο D και το μαύρο στο S άπειρο, 
Κόκκινο στο D και το  μαύρο στο G άπειρο. 
Μαύρο στο S κόκκινο στο G άπειρο.

----------


## mitsus78

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία στην πλακέτα, τα ποδαράκια από αριστερα προς τα δεξιά είναι ground,drain,source. Στην μια 1 και στην άλλη 516. Οπότε οκ και αυτό

----------


## vp74

> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία στην πλακέτα, τα ποδαράκια από αριστερα προς τα δεξιά είναι ground,drain,source. Στην μια 1 και στην άλλη 516. Οπότε οκ και αυτό


Δυσκολεύει το πράγμα. Πρέπει να τσεκάρεις τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα στο πρωτεύον (αντιστάσεις,διόδους) και στην μικρή πλακέτα πίσω από την ψύκτρα του mosfet. Τον πυκνωτή με την κόλλα πίσω από την ψύκτρα που σου έστειλα τον έχεις τσεκάρει; 

Επίσης αν θες βάλε την λάμπα (70W-100W) στην θέση της ασφάλειας και άναψε χωρίς την γέφυρα και το mosfet για να σιγουρευτείς ότι έχεις ακόμη βραχυκύκλωμα και δεν βρίσκεται σε αυτά τα 2 εξαρτήματα. Τον 470Μ βάλτον μετά και ξαναδοκίμασε. Επίσης τσεκάρισε το καλώδιο ρεύματος (το ξέρω ότι είναι ελάχιστες οι πιθανότητες) και δες όταν την δένεις μήπως ακουμπάει κάπου η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και σου την γειώνει.

Δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι άλλο. Εκτός από τα εξαρτήματα (ολοκληρωμένο και κάποιες smd zener που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στην μικρή πλακέτα) πίσω από την ψύκτρα  του fet. Αλλά είναι πολύ λεπτοδουλειά. Αν είναι εκεί, δεν σε συμφέρει πιστεύω να ασχοληθείς. Ας σου πουν γνώμη και οι πιο έμπειροι.

Πριν πας στο μικρό πλακετάκι τσεκάρισε και αυτά που σου έχω σε κύκλο και τέλος το optocoupler.


Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις και τον πυκνωτή φίλτρου μήπως τελικά φταίει αυτός.

----------


## mitsus78

Βαγγέλη ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι και τέτοια ώρα. 
Το thermistor το βρίσκω καλό(όσο ζεσταίνεται πεφτει η αντίσταση). 
Τον πυκνωτή θα τον αλλάξω αύριο. 
Το optocoupler πως το ελέγχω? Ποιος είναι ο πυκνωτής φίλτρου?

----------


## mitsus78

Επειδή δεν νομίζω να βρω εδώ στην Κοζάνη τον 470Μ, θα παραγγείλω και τους υπόλοιπους για να τους αλλάξω.
Ο λόγος που ασχολούμαι τόσο και ίσως να ψάξω και την πλακέτα( ελπίζω με την βοήθειά σου ή και άλλων) είναι για τον λόγο ότι θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τις οθόνες(επισκευή). 
Έχω άλλες 6-7 με πρόβλημα τις οποίες δεν τις έχω ανοίξει να δω τι έχουν.

----------


## vp74

> Επειδή δεν νομίζω να βρω εδώ στην Κοζάνη τον 470Μ, θα παραγγείλω και τους υπόλοιπους για να τους αλλάξω.
> Ο λόγος που ασχολούμαι τόσο και ίσως να ψάξω και την πλακέτα( ελπίζω με την βοήθειά σου ή και άλλων) είναι για τον λόγο ότι θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τις οθόνες(επισκευή). 
> Έχω άλλες 6-7 με πρόβλημα τις οποίες δεν τις έχω ανοίξει να δω τι έχουν.


Έπιασες κ εσύ την πιο δύσκολη απ'όλες. :P
Οι άλλες που έχεις (αν έχεις καμμιά LG) ποιες είναι;
Έχεις και καμμία 1919s μήπως πάρεις το τροφοδοτικό και τελειώνεις μια και καλή με αυτήν;

Συνήθως οι 2242 2243 χρησιμοποιούν μόνο τα 5V που στέλνουν στην mainboard.
Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσεις στην φύσα της mainboard (θα λείπει το καλώδιο των 22V).
Σου λέω να την αφήσεις διότι δεν γνωρίζεις και το panel σε τι κατάσταση είναι και μπορεί να δίνεις χρήματα και τελικά να έχει κ άλλο πρόβλημα.
Αν έχεις όμως άλλες lG μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με τράμπα τροφοδοτικών (από 1919S) και αν κάθεται ακριβώς στο σασί της 2243 το χώνεις και τελείωσες.
Και αργότερα φτιάχνεις κ αυτό.
Όταν έχω πολλές αυτό κάνω μόλις βρω τα δύσκολα.
Και επίσης όταν καταφέρεις την μια να είναι έτοιμη και να λειτουργεί, έχεις παραπάνω όρεξη να προχωρήσεις στην επόμενη.

Επίσης μην ασχοληθείς ταυτόχρονα με 2 επισκευές μαζί (πχ ps2) γιατί θα χάσεις την μπάλα και εκτός του ότι δεν θα κοιμάσαι (αποδεδειγμένο από εμένα), δεν θα έχεις και την απαραίτητη όρεξη και καθαρό μυαλό να συγκεντρωθείς.

Ο πυκνωτής φίλτρου είναι ο μεγάλος μαύρος οριζόντιος που σου είπα να μετρήσεις αν έχει τάση. 
Το optocoupler θα βρεις μέθοδο στο inet. "Optocoupler test with multimeter".

px http://www.androiderode.com/how-to-test-opto-coupler/

Να κοιτάς πάντα τα datasheets στα εξαρτήματα που θες να testάρεις.

----------


## mitsus78

ώρε φίλε, είσαι και συ νυχτοπούλι.
Όχι δεν έχω άλλη LG και οι άλλες είναι πολύ παλιότερα μοντέλα. Η πιο καινούρια που έχω είναι Samsung Syncmaster 943NW και μία Syncmaster 940N, και οι δύο με χαλασμένο πάνελ.
Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου(και έχεις δίκιο) απλά αφού δεν είχα άλλα υλικά(και ύπνο!!) είπα να κάνω κάτι απλό(καθαρισμό PS2).

Πάντως τον 470Μ τον βρήκα από ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που είχα στην άκρη, από οθόνη με σπασμένο πάνελ. Παραγγέλνω και τα υπόλοιπα και ξαναστέλνω μήνυμα.

Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για την όρεξη και την υπομονή σου να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου.

----------


## vp74

> ώρε φίλε, είσαι και συ νυχτοπούλι.
> Όχι δεν έχω άλλη LG και οι άλλες είναι πολύ παλιότερα μοντέλα. Η πιο καινούρια που έχω είναι Samsung Syncmaster 943NW και μία Syncmaster 940N, και οι δύο με χαλασμένο πάνελ.
> Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου(και έχεις δίκιο) απλά αφού δεν είχα άλλα υλικά(και ύπνο!!) είπα να κάνω κάτι απλό(καθαρισμό PS2).
> 
> Πάντως τον 470Μ τον βρήκα από ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που είχα στην άκρη, από οθόνη με σπασμένο πάνελ. Παραγγέλνω και τα υπόλοιπα και ξαναστέλνω μήνυμα.
> 
> Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για την όρεξη και την υπομονή σου να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου.


Νάσαι καλά, ελπίζω να την καταφέρεις. Κάνε και μια λίστα τα πυκνωτάκια να κάνεις ένα ολικό recap μιας και το ξεχάσαμε. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## mitsus78

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει κάτι από το δευτερεύον και να μου τα καίει?

----------


## vp74

Γιατί όχι; Aν είχες βάλει την λάμπα όμως θα το έβρισκες πιο γρήγορα.   :Wink:  
Αν βγάλεις πχ τον μετασχηματιστή και δεν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα πλέον, δεν θα ήταν λογικά στο δευτερεύον; 

Βάλε τη λαμπίτσα κ ας μην την έχεις σε εκτίμηση. Βοηθάει.

----------


## mitsus78

Δεν είναι ότι δεν την έχω σε εκτίμηση, απλά δεν το έχω ξανακάνει(υπενθυμίζω αρχάριος). Όταν ανάψει η λάμπα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου κάψει και κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Papas00zas

Όχι. Η λάμπα λειτουργεί ως αντίσταση, οπότε αν εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα θα αναψει κανονικα σα να ηταν σε φωτιστικο.
Φυσικά, όσο πιο μεγάλο το βραχυκυκλωμα, τόσο πιο πολύ θα ανάβει. Θα ξερεις οτι δεν εχεις βραχυκύκλωμα όταν σε αναψει μονο στο ξεκίνηα-για λίγο-και μετά σου σβήσει.

----------


## JOUN

> Βάλε τη λαμπίτσα κ ας μην την έχεις σε εκτίμηση. Βοηθάει.


Το ποιο σημαντικο βημα στην επισκευη..

----------


## mitsus78

Χέ χέ :Laugh: . Το δοκίμασα σε άλλο χαλασμένο τροφοδοτικό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Πάντως, επειδή δεν βλέπω να το φτιάχνω προς το παρόν, μήπως έχει κανένας κανένα τροφοδοτικό σαν αυτό που λέει ο Βαγγέλης, να το αγοράσω?

----------


## mitsus78

Update. Έχω αλλάξει όλους τους μπλε πυκνωτές.
 Τον πυκνωτή πίσω από το mosfet(μαύρος με κόλλα). 
Έλεγξα όλες τις διόδους.
Δεν έλεγξα ακόμα το optocoupler.
Μετά από αυτά έκανα δοκιμή με λάμπα. Την στιγμή που δυναμώνει το φως ακούγεται ένα μπιπ(χαμηλής ηχητικής έντασης) και ξαναχαμηλώνει το φως. Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς με διαφορά 3-4 δευτερολέπτων.

----------


## vp74

To μεγάλο μαύρο πυκνωτή το έλεγξες; Πριν τον αφαιρέσεις μέτρα αν έχει τάση (εκτός ρεύματος) και αν έχει αποφόρτισέ τον πριν τον αποκολλήσεις.
Αν έχεις όρεξη και θέλεις, κάνε το ίδιο σε όλους τους πυκνωτές στο δευτερεύων.

*Method 2.*

*By Analog Multimeter ( AVO = Ampere, voltage, Ohm Meter )* 



 Take an AVO meterSelect analog meter on OHM.Connect the Meter leads to the Capacitor terminals.Note The reading and Compare with the following results.*Short Capacitors:* Shorted Capacitor will show very low Resistance*Open Capacitors*: An Open Capacitor will not show any movement (Deflection) on OHM meter Screen.*Good Capacitors:* Initially, it will show low resistance, and then gradually increases toward infinite. It means that Capacitor is in Good Condition.
_                                                      Click image for Zooming_ 
__



*Method 3.*
*By Digital Multimeter* 


Set the meter on Ohm range (Set it at lease 1000Ohm = 1k)Connect the Meter leads to the Capacitor terminals.Digital meter will show some numbers for a second. Note the readingAnd then immediately it will return to the OL (Open Line). Every attempt of Step 2 will show the same result as was in step 4 and Step 5. It’s mean that Capacitor is in Good Condition.If there is no Change, then Capacitor is dead.
_                                                 Click image for Zooming_ 
__





Επίσης αποκόλλησε και έλεγξε πάλι τον κόκκινο πυκνωτή δίπλα στην είσοδο του καλωδίου ρεύματος και τον άλλο τον κόκκινο τον μικρότερο κοντά στον μετασχηματιστή. (για συνέχεια αυτούς τους 2) και τις μεγάλες διόδους στο secondary.

----------


## mitsus78

Άλλη μία ερώτηση.
Δοκίμασα πάλι με την λάμπα αλλά χωρίς να έχω συνδεμένη την πλακέτα που δίνει το σήμα VGA στην οθόνη και η λάμπα είναι σταθερά αναμένη. Φταίει η πλακέτα τελικά ή ψάχνω πάλι την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού?
Πάντως τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς θα τους αλλάξω.

----------


## JOUN

Εχεις βραχυκυκλωμενο ημιαγωγο(διοδο η μοσφετ) στην πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου.ΜΗΝ ασχολεισαι με πυκνωτες,δεν φταινε αυτοι.

----------

vp74 (13-06-14)

----------


## mitsus78

Άλλαξα και τις διόδους. Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Το μπιπ που ανέφερα ακούγεται όταν συνδέσω και τις λάμπες της οθόνης

----------


## vp74

> Άλλαξα και τις διόδους. Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Το μπιπ που ανέφερα ακούγεται όταν συνδέσω και τις λάμπες της οθόνης


Aν έχεις τεστάρει το mosfet στην ψύκτρα, έχεις αλλάξει όλες τις διόδους, έχεις αλλάξει τους μπλε πυκνωτές τότε ένα μένει που έχει δίοδο μέσα του.
Τσεκάρισε το optocoupler. Και μετά λογικά πας να αφαιρέσεις την μικρή πλακέτα. Η να κάνεις έλεγχο στα smd mosfets εκεί και στις διόδους.
(βάλε πράσινη λάμπα τώρα, θα κάνεις φωτορυθμικό)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Δες πρώτα το optocoupler.

----------


## JOUN

Optocoupler δεν μου έχει τύχει ακόμη καμένο. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αλλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά απίθανο.

----------


## mitsus78

Το optocoupler το βρήκα καλό. Εβγαλα και τις δύο μικρές πλακέτες από το τροφοδοτικό. Μετρήσεις θα πω αργότερα γιατί πρέπει να πάω να πάρω τον μικρό για βόλτα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Βαγγέλη καταρχήν ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι.
> ......................ΩΜ)
> *Η γέφυρα όταν μετράω το 1 με το 3 μου βγάζει 0ΩΜ.* Στα υπόλοιπα βγάζει 1
> Ο C808 είναι εντάξει. Η δίοδος D803 είναι εντάξει και αυτή. 
> 
> 
> Τις μικρές πλακέτες θα ανεβάσω φώτος αργότερα γιατί βγαίνουν θολές με το κινητό


Δεν την άλλαξες τη γέφυρα;;

----------


## mitsus78

Όχι δεν την άλλαξα

----------


## JOUN

Ε πλακα μας κανεις ρε Δημητρη;;Σου λεμε τοσες φορες οτι εχεις βραχυκυκλωμενο ημιαγωγο και δεν εχεις αλλαξει την γεφυρα που εχει πει το ποιημα;
Μηπως δεν ξερεις οτι η γεφυρα αποτελειται απο 4 διοδους;

----------


## ezizu

Γιώργο,μάλλον από ένα λάθος, ο Δημήτρης (mitsus78 ) έχει χάσει λίγο την μπάλα. 
Ο Δημήτρης αναφέρει (στο ποστ#4, όπως το υποδεικνύει και ο Αποστόλης) ότι μεταξύ των ποδιών 1 και 3 έχει 0Ωμ (βραχυκύκλωμα), άρα η γέφυρα έχει πρόβλημα και πρέπει να είχε αντικατασταθεί από την αρχή.   

Θα καταλάβεις όμως το μπέρδεμα αν κοιτάξεις το ποστ#7 ,στις μετρήσεις με τους συνδυασμούς των ποδιών της γέφυρας που του προτείνονται να κάνει, δεν έχει γραφτεί  τίποτα  για μέτρηση μεταξύ των ποδιών 1 και 3 , προφανώς ο Δημήτρης  δεν κάνει ξανά μέτρηση μεταξύ αυτών των ποδιών (ποστ#8 ), και τελικά στο ποστ#11 βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα πως η γέφυρα είναι εντάξει. 
 Αυτό είναι και ένα παράδειγμα (ιδιαίτερα για τους αρχάριους,τους άπειρους κ.λ.π.) , για το πόσο μακριά μπορεί να οδηγήσει κάποιον ένα μικρό λάθος, όσο αφορά την πορεία της διάγνωσης βλάβης σε μια επισκευή.

----------

vp74 (14-06-14)

----------


## vp74

Δικό μου το λάθος sto post 7 αναφορικά μπήκαν καποιες μετρήσεις στα πόδια και το 1-3 0Ωhm δεν το διάβασα καν.

----------


## mitsus78

Λοιπόν, παρήγγειλα γέφυρα, θα έρθει σε κάνα δεκαήμερο.
Τα mosfet στις μικρές πλακέτες, τα βρήκα οκ

----------


## mitsus78

Ήρθε η γέφυρα!!
Την έβαλα και ΔΕΝ μου καίει την ασφάλεια όμως δεν ανάβουν οι λάμπες. Ακούγεται ένα μπιπ μακρόσυρτο δύο φορές. Επίσης αν συνδέσω ή αποσυνδέσω το καλώδιο vga ακούγεται πάλι το μπίπ. 
Μετά από δοκιμή περίπου 3-4 λεπτά οι δίοδοι (D808, D819) ζεματούσαν, καθώς και οι πυκνωτες(C822, C823, C820)

----------


## vp74

> Ήρθε η γέφυρα!!
> Την έβαλα και ΔΕΝ μου καίει την ασφάλεια όμως δεν ανάβουν οι λάμπες.  Ακούγεται ένα μπιπ μακρόσυρτο δύο φορές. Επίσης αν συνδέσω ή αποσυνδέσω  το καλώδιο vga ακούγεται πάλι το μπίπ. 
> Μετά από δοκιμή περίπου 3-4 λεπτά οι δίοδοι (D808, D819) ζεματούσαν, καθώς και οι πυκνωτες(C822, C823, C820)


Καλό θα ήταν να είχες την λάμπα επάνω και αφού άλλαξες την γέφυρα για να μην στην ξαναπάρει.
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις την λάμπα, να πάρεις μετρήσεις  τάσεων στην φύσα που πάει στην main και αναλόγως πράττεις σε αλλαγή  εξαρτημάτων (δίοδοι, πυκνωτές) στις γραμμές των τάσεων που δεν παίρνεις  τις σωστές μετρήσεις.

Κάνε recap και τους μικρούς πυκνωτές, άλλαξε τις διόδους που λες ότι  ζεσταίνονται μη φυσιολογικά και πάρε μετρήσεις με την λάμπα συνδεμένη.  Μετά θα λύσεις το θέμα με τις λάμπες που μπορεί να είναι απλά μια pico  fuse ή χειρότερα mosfets.

Mην την λειτουργείς είπαμε χωρίς την λάμπα αν δεν πάρεις τις σωστές  τιμές που πρέπει στην έξοδο της φύσας, να βεβαιωθείς δηλαδή ότι το  τροφοδοτικό σου λειτουργεί φυσιολογικά.
Όταν πάρεις λοιπόν τις σωστές αναγραφόμενες τιμές τότε και μόνο τότε  βγάλε την λάμπα για να μην δημιουργήσεις και άλλα προβλήματα σε  εξαρτήματα.

Ξαναγράψε όταν πάρεις μετρήσεις, να προσέξεις να δουλεύεις σε καθαρό  γραφείο και με αρκετό χώρο διότι θα πρέπει να έχεις λάμπα συνδεμένη,  τροφοδοτικό με main και εύκολη πρόσβαση για τις μετρήσεις σου στην φύσα.  Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις panel και λάμπες συνδεμένες για τις αρχικές  μετρήσεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού.

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να έχεις και μια φωτό με την θέση των διόδων και τους πυκνωτές που λες διότι κανείς μας δεν γνωρίζει ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι πυκνωτές και οι δίοδοι. Καλύτερο για εσένα και τους υπόλοιπους ώστε να παίρνεις πιο σωστές απαντήσεις και να το λύσεις πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## mitsus78

Στην πρώτη δοκιμή έβαλα λάμπα η οποία μετά από λίγο σβήνει για ατό και έβαλα την ασφάλεια.Θα κάνω και recap.Τις διόδους θα τις  ξαναπαραγγείλω. Θέλω να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση, γιατί είμαι *πολύ εκνευρισμένος με δύο καταστήματα* που πήρα ανταλλακτικά.Κατά πόσο επρρεάζουν την λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού(είμαι σίγουρος κατά πολύ, αλλά θέλω λίγους μήνες διάβασμα ακόμη για τα βασικά)
Και οι δύο μου δώσανε διαφορετικά από αυτά που ζήτησα με την απάντηση* "Είναι περίπου ίδια".*
ι)Ζήτησα την γέφυρα GBU 405 και μου έδωσε KBU 606(Δεν την έβαλα, παρήγγειλα από ebay.)
ιι)Οι δίοδοι D804, D805 D806 είναι οι ER 504, και οι δίοδοι D807, D808 είναι οι SR 506. Αυτός μου έδωσε σύνολο 5 τεμ. BY 399.(και αυτές έχω πάνω).
Μετά από ψάξιμο βρήκα στο elektronika μαγαζιά για online παραγγελίες.
Ανεβάζω και φώτο από το τροφοδοτικό με την περιοχή που ζεσταίνεται.

----------


## mitsus78

Μία διόρθωση, οι δίοδοι που ζεσταίνονται είναι οι: D808, D807(όχι D819 που έγραψα).

----------


## vp74

Οι δίοδοι που σου έδωσε είναι max 3Α και αυτές που είχε το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι max 5Α.

Την γέφυρα και να την βάλεις λογικά δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. 
GBU405: 4Α, 600v
KBU606: 6Α, 800V


Στις SR506 (Schottky) έχεις πρόβλημα. Και επειδή έβαλες 2Α λιγότερα λογικά τώρα έχεις πρόβλημα και στους πυκνωτές...

----------


## mitsus78

Ok.Όπως είπα θα τις αλλάξω. Τα volt που είναι διαφορετικά, δεν πειράζουν? Εννοώ, οι SR506 που είναι 60V ενώ οι ΒΥ399 είναι 800V

----------


## ezizu

Βαγγέλη σωστά αυτά που λες, εκτός το τελευταίο.
Τα 2Α λιγότερα που αντέχουν οι δίοδοι που έβαλε (BY399) δεν είναι αιτία για να προκληθεί άμεσα ζημιά στους πυκνωτές.
 Το πιθανότερο είναι να καούν οι δίοδοι ΒΥ399, αν τα κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτούνται μέσω αυτών, απαιτούν ρεύμα πάνω από 3Α  .
Οι πυκνωτές που έχει κυκλώσει στην φωτογραφία στο ποστ#41, κατά την γνώμη μου (όπως καταλαβαίνω από την φωτογραφία), πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν οπωσδήποτε.
Εκτός αυτού καλό είναι να κάνει ένα recap στο τροφοδοτικό και να βάλει εννοείται τις ίδιες (ή όντως αντίστοιχες διόδους) στην θέση των ΒΥ399.

----------

vp74 (27-06-14)

----------


## mitsus78

Παρήγγειλα τις διόδους τελικά από ebay.(κάνα 10ήμερο αναμονή). Όταν έρθουνε θα ξανακάνω recap.

----------


## vp74

> Παρήγγειλα τις διόδους τελικά από ebay.(κάνα 10ήμερο αναμονή). Όταν έρθουνε θα ξανακάνω recap.


Στο recap δεν πειράζει οι πυκνωτές να είναι παραπάνω volts αλλά πρέπει  να έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα. Πχ αν αντικαταστήσεις έναν 1000μF/16V με  έναν 1000/μF/25V ή 35V δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα θα έχεις αν  βάλεις μικρότερο σε χωρητικότητα.

Η σειρά για να μην παιδεύεσαι άλλο είναι 

πυκνωτές (προτιμότερο ολικό recap), αφού τους αλλάξεις *δεν το βάζεις στο ρεύμα*, 
αλλάζεις διόδους, *δεν το βάζεις στο ρεύμα*, 
αλλάζεις γέφυρα, *δεν το βάζεις στο ρεύμα*, 
ελέγχεις αν τα τοποθέτησες σωστά (το - και + των πυκνωτών, τις διόδους)
βάζεις λάμπα για καλό και για κακό για να μην ξαναταλαιπωρηθείς,
*
το βάζεις στο ρεύμα*  :Smile:  
μετράς τάσεις στην φύσα και αν είναι οκ τότε 
αφαιρείς λάμπα και συνεχίζεις.

Sorry για το πρήξιμο αλλά ας ταλαιπωρηθείς μια φορά μόνο ακόμη παρά συνέχεια.
Επίσης  αν ρίξεις μια ματιά σε όλα τα threads στις επισκευές monitor θα πέφτεις  κάθε φορά και σε κάτι που δεν γνωρίζεις και δεν ήξερες που να το  ψάξεις. (θα δεις και τις δικές μου απορίες σε πολλά από αυτά)  :Tongue: 

όσο για αυτό "Εννοώ, οι SR506 που είναι 60V ενώ οι ΒΥ399 είναι 800V" 
αν ήταν οι BY399 5Α/800V δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα. Αν οι ΒΥ399 ήταν 5Α/10V (μικρότερη τάση από τα 60V που είναι οι SR506 ή γενικώς με μικρότερη τάση από όση θα έπρεπε να αντέξουν οι δίοδοι στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο του κυκλώματος) θα στις έκαιγε.

----------


## mitsus78

Βαγγέλη θα ξαναπώ ευχαριστώ και σε σένα και στους υπόλοιπους.
Το πρήξιμο σίγουρα είναι από την μεριά μου(έχω αρχίσει και νιώθω άσχημα που σας ζαλίζω) και όχι από εσάς. 
Τα threads τα έχω λιώσει να τα διαβάζω(ξανά και ξανά) και αυτά των τηλεοράσεων και των Η/Υ.

----------

